# Desperatly needed forever homes for 5 girl ratties



## Funnymom (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi new to the group but I am needing to find my 5 girls new homes. I am not sure as to what breed they are but a penpal of mine has said that they are "berks" I rescued 8 girls back in November and already had 2 boys, yes they are in seperate cages so no babies are happening. I am not sure as to what breed they are but a penpal of mine has said that they are "berks" 
The girls are very well manored, very polite and curious, hand fed and listen very well on rattie fun time. The 5 girls are babies to my 2 older girls and they are 7 months (3) and 1 yr (2).
I have fibromyalgia and I think I have bitten off more then I can chew with having 10 rats. I am willing to deliver them to the right home or at least meeting half way. If you are interested please email me at [email protected] and leave me your contact information.


----------



## ratgrrl (Jul 18, 2010)

Where do you live? Email me at [email protected] if you are around Pittsfield/Great Barrington MA


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You need to edit your original post and put your location in the title.


----------

